# Schließung von Threads



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich hüte mich inständig davor das Wort willkür zu benutzen. Aber ich möchte einfach mal 2-3 Beispiele bringen:

Hier will sich ein User die Finger abschleifen um keine Fingerabdrücke mehr zu hinterlassen.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=89905 --> closed

Nekromantie.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24158 --> closed 

und jetzt das ultimative gegenbeispiel, der schöne thread mit dem namen "batterie im mund"
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=46155 --> still alive

letztgenannter thread wurde auch durch nekromantische kräfte wiedergeboren und
ist nicht minder sinnlos wie der erstgenannte thread. wieso darf der leben?? nur weil
mods fleißig mit diskutieren?

ich mein im endeffekt isses mir ja schnuppe. ich wollte es nur mal angemerkt haben, sowas 
könnte bei manchen usern zu frustration führen (zu recht?!)


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

kann es sein das du dich nicht wohl fühlst wenn du mal nichts zu meckern hast?? man könnte glatt meinen du wärst die 2. Else Kling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer net weiß wer sie is : Hier Klicken 

Wollte ich nur mal so angemerkt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

auch hierzu möchte ich gerne ein gegenbeispiel anbringen!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=89062




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

Gut einmal net gemeckert^^ biste halt keine Else Kling  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nochmal Glück gehabt^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

Interessant, dass du es schaffst dich hier darüber zu beschweren, aber es nicht schaffst den Melden-Knopf zu drücken mit der Bemerkung, dass dort Threadnekromantie betrieben wurde (bezüglich des Batterie-Threads)....


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

da dracun ja nich ganz unrecht hat und ich lieber einmal mehr als weniger den melden button drücke, zögere ich halt auch manchmal um mich etwas zu zügeln xD
will ja die armen mods nicht nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich möchte darum bitten meinen post nochmal zu lesen, beschweren tu ich mich über gar nichts. ich hab meinen spaß im forum auch so, wegen mir macht es weiter so. ich habe nur zu bedenken gegeben. ein verbesserungsvorschlag sozusagen. bitte sei nich so angepisst lilly, es war doch nicht böse gemeint <3


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finds nur nervig, dass sich Leute darüber beschweren, dass Threads nicht geschlossen werden und diese noch nicht einmal reporten. Ich selber habe die Forendatenbank nicht komplett im Kopf und weiß nicht, wann zuletzt in welchen Thread gepostet wurde und dementsprechend schließe ich nicht jeden ex-toten-Thread und poste vielleicht sogar rein. Es hilft da ungemein, wenn man den Thread meldet bevor man sich hier beschwert. 

Bis ich "angepisst" bin muss jedoch sehr viel mehr passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich versteh so ein Verhalten nur nicht.


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

okay, dann stelle jetzt direkter und unverblümt fest:

xenon schließt den fingerabschneidethread mit der begründung
"Naja, ich mach hier mal zu, du solltest eher mal im Agenten Forum nachfragen. "

was ich jetzt nicht verstehe ist warum der batterie thread nicht auch mit irgendner 
bekloppten begründung geclosed wird. oder denkt xenon der wäre sinnvoller als der
finger thread? DAS ist es was ich nicht verstehe.

und ich reporte den thread nicht weil es mir scheiß egal ist ob der auf ist oder nicht, ich
bemerke nur die ungleichbehandlung der threads. das ist alles.

/edit
entweder ihr schließt crap threads oder eben nicht. 
aber die hälfte an unsinn bleibt auf, die andere hälfte zu. wieso?!

und jetzt erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass der geclosede thread reportet wurde

/edit2
ich persönlich wäre übrigens dafür so nen unsinn grundsätzlich auf zu lassen.
ich mag unsinn und lese gerne unsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

Wir gehen halt auf die Meldungen ein. Manchmal finden wir selbst einen Thread, eine Signatur oder einen Avatar selbst gar nicht so schlimm, bekommen jedoch durch die Meldungen einen anderen Blick auf den "Fall" und Argumente, die wir vorher nicht bedacht haben.

Einen "Finger-abschneid-und-Fingerkuppen-abschmirgel"-Thread braucht das Forum meiner Meinung nach auch eigentlich wirklich nicht.


//Edit zu den Edits: Nein, wir werden nie allen Unsinn sperren und nicht allen Unsinn offen lassen. Wir wollen, dass die User Spass an dem Forum haben und, dass es gleichzeitig übersichtlich bleibt und der Spam keine Überhand nimmt. Das schaffen wir nur in dem wir für uns Entscheiden, welchen Thread wir offen lassen und welchen nicht. Die Grenzen mag nicht jeder verstehen können und oft beraten wir uns sogar untereinander ob ein Thread nun offen bleibt oder nicht. Wir machen teilweise einen Drahtseilakt mit, den man als User vielleicht gar nicht nachvollziehen kann...


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

aber einen "ich esse batterien" thread braucht das forum?

/edit zu dem edit zu meinen beiden ersten edits (ach was ein spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Weiß nicht so genau ob du meine Anregung so ganz und gar nicht verstehen kannst und ablehnst oder ob du was draus mitnimmst.
Whatever, auf jeden Fall danke für die Antworten. 

Ich nehme mit: Nicht verzagen -> Meldebutton drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

Ich halte halt nichts von Anleitungen zur Selbstverstümmelung... man mag anderer Meinung sein, aber dann darf man auch gerne den Mod anschreiben, der den Thread geschlossen hat.

Und lese meinen edit, da schreibe ist mehr zu dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (10. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> oder denkt xenon der wäre sinnvoller als der
> finger thread?


Nein.

Der Fingerabdrucksthread wurde von mir geschlossen, weil ich nicht glaube das jemand aus rechtschaffenen Gründen versucht seine Fingerabdrücke zu entfernen und (falls Alter des TE < 10) er nicht sowas wie mein ironisch gemeintes "Finger abschnibbeln" ernst nimmt.

Auch darf gegen eine Schliessung gerne Einspruch eingelegt werden. PM/Report reicht.


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

es ging mir doch nicht explizit um den fall jetzt. das waren ja nur beispiele. 

aber mal ne frage: du glaubst ernsthaft dass jemand der irgendwas plant, was auch immer, im buffed forum nachfragt
wie er seine fingerabdrücke los wird? das ist ein kind dem nach der schule langweilig is und der irgendnen film gesehen hat,
sonst nix xD

naja is egal, ich hab eure argumente aufgenommen und sehe nun etwas klarer, dass ich es halt eben nicht unbedingt immer 
einsehen kann wieso etwas zu is. das kann ich akezptieren, macht ja sinn. ich plädiere nur dafür, bedenkt auch mal wie
es bei usern u.U. ankommen _könnte_

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

Das tun wir.... und wenn wir vor die Wahl gestellt werden, dass wir nun alle "unsinnigen" Threads offen oder geschlossen lassen sollen, dann müßten wir wohl alle schließen um das Forum nicht komplett um Spam untergehen zu lassen. Aber das wollen wir nicht und so müssen wir halt für uns entscheiden, was wir offen lassen können und was wir schließen sollten.... dass wir bei unserer Einschätzung nicht immer 100%ig richtig liegen sollte klar sein, wir sind auch nur Menschen und machen Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen finde ich es so schade, dass hier eben gerade über einen Einzelfall geredet wird, der nichtmal gemeldet wurde.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2009)

Du wirst kein Mod. :O


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

äh ja - danke für die info?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
so lange ich weiterhin posten und vor allem lesen darf bin ich eigentlich vollkommen zufrieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2009)

Was offenbar auch für viele unglaublich erscheint ist, dass jeder Mensch andere Ansichten hat.
Der eine findet etwas schliessenswert, der andere ist der meinung dass es grade noch an der grenze ist um es offen lassen zu können.

Natürlich kann man jetzt hingehen und einen eigenen Beschwerdethread machen, weil man das für Willkür hält und weil man es nicht zum DSDS Casting geschafft hat und nun andere Möglichkeiten sucht sich lächerlich zu machen. 

Im Prinzip ist es doch nur die Frage wem man wie oft und wie fest aufs Maul haut, im Zweifelsfall ist alles Interpretationssache und man liegt nie daneben.

Und wer nicht mal in der lage ist den melden-button zu nutzen der sollte mal ganz schön ruhig sein.


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

tikume - in seiner wohlbekannten art

gut dass du kein mod mehr bist, ganz wirklich. vllt liest du ganz einfach nochmal was ich oben so geschrieben habe, siehst ein dass du nichts, aber auch gar nichts verstanden hast und gehst dann einfach hin wo der pfeffer wächst, danke!


----------



## Dalmus (10. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> gut dass du kein mod mehr bist, ganz wirklich.


Ansichtssache...
Ich find's schade, ganz wirklich.



claet schrieb:


> vllt liest du ganz einfach nochmal was ich oben so geschrieben habe, siehst ein dass du nichts, aber auch gar nichts verstanden hast und gehst dann einfach hin wo der pfeffer wächst, danke!


Hm, wenn ich Tikumes Post nicht mißverstehe, gab's da eigentlich doch kein Verständnisproblem.

Deiner eigenen Forderung entsprechend müßte dieser Thread doch auch eigentlich schon längst dicht sein, oder? *g*
Reporten oder nicht reporten, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

Also entweder kann ich mich nich ausdrücken oder ihr wollt mich alle einfach nicht verstehen.

Im Endeffekt hat Tikume ja sogar Recht. Die einfachste Antwort auf meinen ersten Post war vielleicht: "Das ist halt Interpretationssache"
Vielleicht noch mit dem Zusatz: "Dafür hätteste jetzt aber keinen Thread erstellen müssen".

Aber nein, Tikume findet es cooler seinen überlegenen Interlekt dazu zu benutzen zu erwähnen, dass ich mich lächerlich mache. 
Was genau er mit seinem "aufs Maul hauen" sagen will weiß ich nicht. Will er jetzt mir aufs Maul haun? Bekommt er immer
wegen dummer Sprüche aufs Maul gehaun? Ich weiß es nicht .. Ist mir auch egal. 

Jetzt ist das hier auf ein Niveu gerutscht was ich nie wollte. Ich wollte nur meine Bedenken teilen. Der Bereich hier heißt 
Meinungen und Anregungen zu buffed.de Ich hab eine Anregung anbringen wollen (auch wenn sie vllt blöd war, tut ja nix zur Sache). 
Und was ernte ich? Im Endeffekt muss ich mich dafür verteidigen dass ich mich hier nur blöd Beschwere und so einen Schmarrn.

/edit
Ich erwarte jetzt natürlich meine mir wohlverdienten Mimimi Flames!


----------



## Dalmus (10. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Also entweder kann ich mich nich ausdrücken oder ihr wollt mich alle einfach nicht verstehen.


Nun, es schaut nach einem Mod-Willkür-Thread aus, indem Du Dich beschwerst, daß einige Threads dicht gemacht werden, andere wiederum nicht.
Und Du forderst eine "Gleichberechtigung der Threads"?

Somit wäre die einzige sinnige Antwort gewesen Deinen Thread umgehend dicht zu machen, da es zu diesem Thema bereits x Threads gab, die alle (?) ein Schloss bekamen.



claet schrieb:


> Aber nein, Tikume findet es cooler seinen überlegenen Interlekt dazu zu benutzen zu erwähnen, dass ich mich lächerlich mache.


Vielleicht wollte Tikume auch nur darauf aufmerksam machen, daß er es lächerlich findet, wenn ein Thread von Anfang an so paradox erscheint. Wer weiss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





claet schrieb:


> Was genau er mit seinem "aufs Maul hauen" sagen will weiß ich nicht. Will er jetzt mir aufs Maul haun?


Das denke ich nicht.
Ich interpretiere das schon ein wenig anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Zu Deinem Edit: Mimimi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Es ist nunmal so das jeder die Dinge anders bewertet... und nur weil DU bestimmte Threads nicht magst oder andere dafür mehr heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder diese Meinung teilt oder gar die Mods sich nach deinen Ansichten richten müssen Oo Der Emo Thread war eh nur eine Ansammlung von beleidigungen die eh wieder nur aufgekommen wären und der Fingerabdruck Thread schrie gerade nach "Ich hab scheiße gebaut oder will Scheiße bauen und brauch eure Hilfe!"...


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so das jeder die Dinge anders bewertet... und nur weil DU bestimmte Threads nicht magst oder andere dafür mehr heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder diese Meinung teilt oder gar die Mods sich nach deinen Ansichten richten müssen Oo Der Emo Thread war eh nur eine Ansammlung von beleidigungen die eh wieder nur aufgekommen wären und der Fingerabdruck Thread schrie gerade nach "Ich hab scheiße gebaut oder will Scheiße bauen und brauch eure Hilfe!"...



Gut zusammengefasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Februar 2009)

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist, dass Leute jetzt hier die ersten 2 Posts lesen und dann ihre Meinung dazu ablassen, wo ich um 20 nach 12 schon geschrieben habe:



claet schrieb:


> naja is egal, ich hab eure argumente aufgenommen und sehe nun etwas klarer, dass ich es halt eben nicht unbedingt immer
> einsehen kann wieso etwas zu is



War das jetzt so schlimm, dass ich hier nen Thread eröffnet habe, dass man mich jetzt noch in 3 Wochen hier anscheißen muss was ich mir eigentlich einbilde? Ich kann mich gerne auch ein bißchen geißeln wenn ihr das wünscht.


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

will dich jetzt auch *nicht* anflamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber en kleinen tipp meinerseits...ignorier doch die anderen ganz einfach jetzt ;-) du hast ja gesagt das du etwas klarer siehst 


> naja is egal, ich hab eure argumente aufgenommen und sehe nun etwas klarer, dass ich es halt eben nicht unbedingt immer
> einsehen kann wieso etwas zu is


also kannst du doch ruhig die anderen ruhig philosophieren lassen theorien entwickeln etc..du hast doch was du wolltest^^

Also entspann dich lass dich *net* ankaggen...nieder machen etc...

Dracun


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

> 4.1 Jeder User von buffed.de besitzt das Recht, im Forum Themen zu lesen, zu erstellen und auf diese zu Antworten. Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass erstellte *Themen eine Diskussionsgrundlage besitzen müssen,* um nicht als sogenannter Spamthread deklariert zu werden. Die Forenverwaltung hat das Recht Themen zu schließen, die gegen die geltenden Forenregelungen verstoßen.


Soweit verständlich. Nur sehe ich erlich gesagt nicht das dieses befolgt wird, wie es könnte. Viele Threads sind einfach so lustig, wenn nicht immer für jeden einzelnen (Humor ist halt verschieden) so doch für einige. Trotzdem dürfen diese oft offenbleiben. Das ist auch gut so. Aber da sehe ich hier nen dickes Problem, den da kommt halt die eigene Meinung des mods ins Spiel. Das sich dann viele Ärgern wenn was dichtgemacht wird, wärend andere Threads die dem obigen Zitat entsprechen offen bleiben. Die reportzet man auch nicht, den sie sind ja lustig. Daher ist es für mich kein Argument wenn man sagt, nutz doch den Reportknopf. 

Und ich mag mich ja irren, aber diverse Schliesungen von threads scheinen drauf zurück zu gehen das sie zugeflamet werden und dort beleidigt wird. Das hat dann aber nichts damit zu tun ob der Thread gut oer schlecht ist. Vor allem da es immer und immer wieder die selben Leute sind die anfangen die eskalationen loszutreten. Immer wieder lese ich /reportet und dummer Thread. Immer und Immer wieder sind das die selben Poster. Und wärend so manch spannende Disskusiuon im Streit versinkt, wird der thread geschlossen wärend Leute die für die Eskalation verantwortlich sind weiterhin aktiv sind und bleiben. 
Mag ja sein das per PN mal ne Verwarnung rausgeht oder mal wer für ein oder zwei Stunden nicht posten darf, aber das geht mir erlich gesagt nicht weit genug. 

Also meine Bitte, entweder alle threads die keine Disskusionsgrundlage haben closen oder alle offenlassen. Ausnahemn bezüglich sittenwidrigkeiten ect sind logisch. 
Und vieleicht mal härter gegen diejenigen durchgreifen die nur argumentlos /reporten /closen. 
Es gibt ander Foren in dennen das funktioniert, ich bin kein Idealist der sich das nur wpünscht, aber nicht schon irgendwo gesehen hätte.


----------



## Ocian (26. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Und vieleicht mal härter gegen diejenigen durchgreifen die nur argumentlos /reporten /closen.
> Mag ja sein das per PN mal ne Verwarnung rausgeht oder mal wer für ein oder zwei Stunden nicht posten darf, aber das geht mir erlich gesagt nicht weit genug.



Das werden wir niemals öffentlich machen, da es nur den User betrifft auch über die eventuelle Länge von Sperrungen werden wir nichts in den Thread selbst schreiben.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Aber da sehe ich hier nen dickes Problem, den da kommt halt die eigene Meinung des mods ins Spiel.



Bei Threads wo wir uns selbst nicht sicher sind, holen wir uns immer mindestens eine weitere Meinung ein. Dies geschiet aber auch nur intern.
Da sogar Mods nur Menschen sind, besteht immer die Möglichkeit den jeweiligen Moderator anzuschreiben um nachzufragen warum der Thread nun genau geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das werden wir niemals öffentlich machen, da es nur den User betrifft auch über die eventuelle Länge von Sperrungen werden wir nichts in den Thread selbst schreiben.


*hust*
In der Regel ist dem so (und das ist auch gut so), ich meine mich aber auch erinnern zu können, daß ich hier und da mal Mod-Kommentare gelesen habe, in denen die länge der Bans zweifelsfrei zu erkennen war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ocian schrieb:


> Bei Threads wo wir uns selbst nicht sicher sind, holen wir uns immer mindestens eine weitere Meinung ein. Dies geschiet aber auch nur intern.
> Da sogar Mods nur Menschen sind, besteht immer die Möglichkeit den jeweiligen Moderator anzuschreiben um nachzufragen warum der Thread nun genau geschlossen wurde.


Trotzdem wird häufig mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, da hat Thrainan einfach recht.
Einige Threads werden geschlossen, mit dem Hinweis, daß das ein toller Blogeintrag ist, aber im Forum nichts zu suchen hat.
Andere Threads hingegen erfüllen das gleiche Kriterium, werden aber nicht geschlossen.
Man hat häufig den Eindruck, daß es sich dabei um eine Art Qualitätskontrolle handelt.

Hat der Beitrag Diskussionspotential?
Ja - ok, erstmal offen lassen.
Nein - hm, schlecht, weiter in der Liste.

Schaut's nach einem Blogeintrag aus?
Nein - ok, kann wohl ein Schloss vor.
Ja - ok, weiter in der Liste.

Ist der Beitrag gut geschrieben und sehr unterhaltsam?
Nein - Schloss vor.
Ja - Ok, bleibt offen

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich mag bestimmte Blog-Beiträge. Deswegen hab ich hier auch mal keine Beispiele genannt.
Soll auch keine Kritik an den Mods sein.
Ich möchte nur verdeutlichen, daß es den Anschein hat, daß bei der Entscheidung über Schließungen nicht konsequent nach der Netiquette gehandelt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe, daß Du heute morgen eines der Beispiele, die ich im Sinn hatte, ins RPG-Forum verschoben hast. *g*


----------



## Ocian (26. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe, daß Du heute morgen eines der Beispiele, die ich im Sinn hatte, ins RPG-Forum verschoben hast. *g*



Genau, dies geschah nach interner Besprechung und so werden wir dabei nun auch Hand anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt auch wir sind nicht unfehlbar, es gibt somit immer die Möglichkeit darüber zu sprechen.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Genau, dies geschah nach interner Besprechung und so werden wir dabei nun auch Hand anlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leider gibt es auch Beispiele, die man auch im RPG-Forum nicht unterbringen könnte, die jedoch wirklich so unterhaltsam sind, daß eine Schließung wirklich eine Schande wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.: Thrainan, ich bin gerade über das Beispiel gestolpert, das Dich womöglich zu Deinem Post veranlaßt hat.
Der Thread wäre meiner Meinung nach zwar ganz unterhaltsam gewesen, um die Langeweile im Büro zu verscheuchen, aber ich kann mich da B1ubb nur anschließen.


----------



## Lillyan (26. Februar 2009)

> Also meine Bitte, entweder alle threads die keine Disskusionsgrundlage haben closen oder alle offenlassen. Ausnahemn bezüglich sittenwidrigkeiten ect sind logisch.



Wie gesagt, wenn wir vor die Wahl gestellt werden würden müßten wir wohl alle schließen, aber das will ich gar nicht. Wir müssen irgendwo eine Grenze ziehen, sonst würde das Forum in Spam untergehen. Andererseits wollen wir auch kein staubtrockenes Forum ohne jeglichen Spaß oder Humor. Vielleicht mag die Grenze nicht immer nachvollziehbar sein, da hinter den PCs immer noch Menschen sitzen und wir untereinander auch verschiedene Meinungen haben und auch nicht jeden Thread ausführlich lesen (können), aber wir arbeiten nach bestem Gewissen und sind meist auch zu Gesprächen bereit :>


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn wir vor die Wahl gestellt werden würden müßten wir wohl alle schließen, aber das will ich gar nicht. Wir müssen irgendwo eine Grenze ziehen, sonst würde das Forum in Spam untergehen. Andererseits wollen wir auch kein staubtrockenes Forum ohne jeglichen Spaß oder Humor. Vielleicht mag die Grenze nicht immer nachvollziehbar sein, da hinter den PCs immer noch Menschen sitzen und wir untereinander auch verschiedene Meinungen haben und auch nicht jeden Thread ausführlich lesen (können), aber wir arbeiten nach bestem Gewissen und sind meist auch zu Gesprächen bereit :>



...und mehr kann man in einem von fehlbaren Menschen moderierten Forum eigentlich nicht erwarten.
Es wird nie eine perfekte Lösung geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (26. Februar 2009)

Spam entfernt


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird häufig mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, da hat Thrainan einfach recht.



Als ich es gesagt habe war es noch falsch O_o

Ich bin schockiert und verwirrt ..


----------



## Dalmus (2. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Als ich es gesagt habe war es noch falsch O_o
> 
> Ich bin schockiert und verwirrt ..


Ich wollte Dich weder schockieren, noch verwirren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thrainan hat angemerkt, daß die Regeln nicht immer strikt befolgt werden. Es gibt Beispiele, die dies auch belegen.
Im Grunde belegt das aber auch nur, daß die Mods sich die Threads auch genauer anschauen und nicht immer nur "stur nach Vorschrift" handeln.
In meinen Augen ein begrüßenswerter Zustand.

Zu Deinen Argumenten habe ich lediglich versucht das erzeugt Paradoxon aufzuzeigen, daß Du mit der Erstellung des Threads und die Mods mit der "Nicht-Schließung" desselbigen erzeugt haben.
Deiner eigenen Argumentation folgend hätte in meinen Augen nur die direkte Schließung dieses Threads die logische Konsequenz sein können. Schließlich ist es der x-te Thread zum Thema "Warum wird Thread Y geschlossen und andere Threads nicht?". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

Von allen Formulierungen und Verwirrungen des damaligen Threadverlaufes abgesehen, war eines meiner Argumente, dass hier zweierlei Maß angelegt wird. Ich habe es sogar genauso formuliert wie Thrainan (entweder alle oder keinen). Was ich dafür erntete war "Du wirst niemals Mod werden". 

Okay, du meintest damals etwas anderes als du mich kommentiertest. Aber dennoch, es verwirrt mich, wenn jemand anders mein Argument wiederholt und du auf einmal stürmisch applaudierend zustimmst. Jetzt frage ich mich, haben meine anderen Formulierungen dich so verblendet, dass du mir damals nicht zustimmen konntest?! Bin ich vielleicht ein Formulierungslegastheniker und sollte mir mehr Mühe geben? Ist 42 wirklich die Antwort auf *die* Frage, oder vielleicht doch der Sinn des Lebens?! xD

Ist ja auch egal .. im Grunde freu ich mich, dass es doch andere Leute genauso sehen wie ich!


----------



## Dalmus (2. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Okay, du meintest damals etwas anderes als du mich kommentiertest. Aber dennoch, es verwirrt mich, wenn jemand anders mein Argument wiederholt und du auf einmal stürmisch applaudierend zustimmst.


Ganz so war es ja nun auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu dem Beispiel, von dem ich meine, daß es Thrainan zum Post bewegt hat, habe ich ja angemerkt, daß ich da mit B1ubb übereinstimme. Ohne das Beispiel jetzt wieder herauskramen zu wollen, kannst Du Dir wahrscheinlich auch so denken, daß B1ubb in dem Fall reported hatte und der Thread geschlossen wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





claet schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, haben meine anderen Formulierungen dich so verblendet, dass du mir damals nicht zustimmen konntest?!


Wie so oft, ging es mir damals eher um die Argumentation als um die Sache selbst.
Ungeachtet davon, ob ich Dir in der Sache selbst recht gebe oder nicht, oder ob ich Threads über Batterien im Mund für sinnvoll oder gefährlich halte, hielt ich einfach die Eröffnung des Threads für logisch inkonsequent.

Was den Kern der Sache betrifft: Ja, ich stimme durchaus zu, daß die Fakten so sind wie sie sind. Es wäre auch unsinnig sie zu leugnen. Nur würde ich persönlich bestimmte Threads ungern geschlossen sehen, nur weil sie diese eine Bedingung für die Daseinsberechtigung hier im Forum nicht erfüllen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (3. März 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das werden wir niemals öffentlich machen, da es nur den User betrifft auch über die eventuelle Länge von Sperrungen werden wir nichts in den Thread selbst schreiben.





Dalmus schrieb:


> *hust*
> In der Regel ist dem so (und das ist auch gut so), ich meine mich aber auch erinnern zu können, daß ich hier und da mal Mod-Kommentare gelesen habe, in denen die länge der Bans zweifelsfrei zu erkennen war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun brandaktuell...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1512501


			
				Ocian schrieb:
			
		

> Der Threadersteller wird euch nicht mehr antworten können.


Sowas in etwa meinte ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar läßt sich hier nur schwer zwischen den Zeilen lesen, da es nur eine ist, jedoch läßt sich leicht erahnen was gemeint ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (3. März 2009)

Was dadran schwer zwischen den Zeilen lesbar sein soll möchte ich mal wissen...

Schade dass der Threadersteller sich so an die Wand hat quatschen lassen und ihm Sachen in den Mund gelegt werden, die er meiner Meinung nach zumindest zu Beginn des Threads nicht so gesehen hat!

Meiner Meinung nach - und wohl auch seiner, jedenfalls interpretiere ich seinen ersten Post so - empfindet er es als unausgeglichen wie geschlossen wird und ist daher der Meinung, dass die Threads *entweder* konsequent offen bleiben *ODER *geschlossen werden sollten. So wie es jetzt ist, wirkt es und vorallem IST ES WILLKÜRLICH!

Weshalb überhaupt in einem so kleinen Forum (ja das Forum ist im Vergleich zu anderen klein) so viel geschlossen wird verstehe ich nicht. Und angefangen hat es, zumindest im WoW-Forum, mit [entfernt], welcher meinte auf einmal Suchethreads auf einen Sammelthread verweißen und schließen zu müssen. Zu [entfernt] schreib ich generell besser nichts sonst wirds wieder ausfallend und er findet sicher wieder einen Grund sinnfrei zu bannen (in dem Sinne auch dankeschön für die 3 Tage, hättest ruhig mal den Grund öffentlich posten können - googlelink mit "Sprachsteuerung WoW" uhhh, schande!)...

Mir fällt gerade nix sinniges mehr ein, muss weiter Arbeiten... Evtl. äußer ich mich auch mal ausführlicher wenn ich zuhause bin, da das ein Thema ist, was mich schwer nervt und aufregt in diesem Forum... Eigentlich wollte ich auch speziell noch einen eigenen Thread aufmachen - weil ich es kann!

Aber dem TE kann ich nur auf den Weg geben... Nur weil irgendwer gegen dich wittert, solltest du deine Meinung vertreten. Ich hab und hatte das Gefühl, dass du den Kopf spätestens nach dem ersten Moderatorkommentar eingezogen hast...


----------



## Lillyan (3. März 2009)

Wenn du Probleme mit einem Moderator hast schreibe per PN mit ihm oder (wenn das zu keinem Ergebnis führt) reiche eine Beschwerde bei dem Communitymanager ein. Öffentliches anprangern von Usern wird hier nicht unterstützt.


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Weshalb überhaupt in einem so kleinen Forum (ja das Forum ist im Vergleich zu anderen klein) so viel geschlossen wird verstehe ich nicht.



Der war gut - klein, wenig los. Ich würde dir ja Mod-Rechte geben, damit du das tägliche Postverhalten auch mal mitmachen kannst, aber das wäre bei der leider gern mal auftauchenden Cholerik deines Postverhaltens momentan von meiner Seite aus nicht verantwortlich.



> zu [entfernt] schreib ich generell besser nichts sonst wirds wieder ausfallend und er findet sicher wieder einen Grund sinnfrei zu bannen (in dem Sinne auch dankeschön für die 3 Tage, hättest ruhig mal den Grund öffentlich posten können



Wird ein User ausfällig ist es keinesfalls sinnfrei diesen zu entfernen bzw. einen Riegel vorzuschieben, um weitere Ausfälligkeiten zu vermeiden.



> - googlelink mit "Sprachsteuerung WoW" uhhh, schande!)...



Ich habe den Fall verfolgt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wolltest du den Moderatoren und damit auch der Administration auf der Nase rumtanzen, indem du einen vorher entfernten Direktlink über google ausgeben lassen wolltest. Der Direktlink führte zu einer Seite die zum gewünschten Inhalt zusätzlich Inhalte zum Botting und ähnlichen AGB-Brüchen des Spielherstellers führt.


----------



## Dalmus (3. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach - und wohl auch seiner, jedenfalls interpretiere ich seinen ersten Post so - empfindet er es als unausgeglichen wie geschlossen wird und ist daher der Meinung, dass die Threads *entweder* konsequent offen bleiben *ODER *geschlossen werden sollten. So wie es jetzt ist, wirkt es und vorallem IST ES WILLKÜRLICH!


Nur weil es auf Dich so wirkt, bedeutet das nicht, daß dies auch den Tatsachen entspricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mich macht das mitnichten einen willkürlichen Eindruck.


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Auch mich macht das mitnichten einen willkürlichen Eindruck.



Also jetzt widersprichst du dir aber Dalmus!

Wird gleich mit Zitaten belegt, moment.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird häufig mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, da hat Thrainan einfach recht.



Tadaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt fang bitte nicht an mit mir zu diskutieren, dass "zweierlei Maß" was Anderes ist als Willkür


----------



## Dalmus (3. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Also jetzt widersprichst du dir aber Dalmus!
> 
> Wird gleich mit Zitaten belegt, moment.


Ich warte gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


claet schrieb:


> Und jetzt fang bitte nicht an mit mir zu diskutieren, dass "zweierlei Maß" was Anderes ist als Willkür


Mit dieser Einschränkung kann ich aber schlecht argumentieren. Oo

Bleiben mir nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1) Unhöflich zu sein und Deiner Bitte nicht zu entsprechen.
2) Dich bitten auch ohne Diskussion einzusehen, daß es zwei verschiedene Dinge sind.

Da es gerade auf den Feierabend zugeht und ich mich sputen muß, um rechtzeitig zum Raid an meinen heimischen Rechner zu kommen, entscheide ich mich aus purer Zeitnot, Bequemlichkeit und natürlich auch Höflichkeit (*g*) für die zweite Möglichkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (3. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der war gut - klein, wenig los. Ich würde dir ja Mod-Rechte geben, damit du das tägliche Postverhalten auch mal mitmachen kannst, aber das wäre bei der leider gern mal auftauchenden Cholerik deines Postverhaltens momentan von meiner Seite aus nicht verantwortlich.


Ich war stellvertretender Forenleiter in einem der größten Gamingboards die mir bekannt sind (mTw). Wir hatten damals (wie es heute ist weiß ich nicht - bin vor ca. 1,5 Jahren gegangen, da ich mit dem neuen System nicht einverstanden war) permanent mindestens 3000 registrierte User auf der Page, zu Stoßzeiten auch bis zu 11000 und ein Großteil hielt sich im Forum auf (nicht umsonst gab es an die 40 Foren - alleine 5 für CS/CS:S). Also ich weiß schon was in einem Forum los sein kann, dennoch bezweifel ich dass es hier so viel ist wie zu mTw und daher ist es für mich noch relativ klein...

Und nur weil ich aggressiv poste wenn mich was ankotzt heißt das nicht dass ich unzurechnungsfähig bin... Im Gegenteil... Wenn ich Verantwortung habe, dann weiß ich damit umzugehen, was ich bei dem entfernten Moderator vermisse...



> Wird ein User ausfällig ist es keinesfalls sinnfrei diesen zu entfernen bzw. einen Riegel vorzuschieben, um weitere Ausfälligkeiten zu vermeiden.


Richtig, wird ein User auffällig. Der Witz bei der Sache ist nur, dass es keinen Grund gab... Siehe gleich:



> Ich habe den Fall verfolgt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wolltest du den Moderatoren und damit auch der Administration auf der Nase rumtanzen, indem du einen vorher entfernten Direktlink über google ausgeben lassen wolltest. Der Direktlink führte zu einer Seite die zum gewünschten Inhalt zusätzlich Inhalte zum Botting und ähnlichen AGB-Brüchen des Spielherstellers führt.


Hättest du dich mit dem Fall auseinandergesetzt (vielleicht mal ein Beispiel an Ocian nehmen <3) dann wüsstest du wie es dazu kam. Aber gerne zitiere ich mich selbst aus der PN an Ocian:





> Zu dem gestrigen Vorfall kann ich nur soviel sagen:
> Als ich den Link zu diesem Forum das erste mal gepostet habe, habe ich nicht auf die URL geachtet. Ich habe bei google "Sprachsteuerung WoW" gesucht und das war eben das erste Ergebnis, in welchem geschrieben wurde, dass es nicht verboten ist und eben auch wie es funktioniert.
> Dass dieser Link auf eli******rs war wusste ich gar nicht, bzw. habe ich nicht drauf geachtet.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, ob er das in euer Internes gepostet hat, ich hab ihm jedenfalls die "Erlaubnis" erteilt, bzw. fast drum gebeten.



> Wenn du Probleme mit einem Moderator hast schreibe per PN mit ihm oder (wenn das zu keinem Ergebnis führt) reiche eine Beschwerde bei dem Communitymanager ein. Öffentliches anprangern von Usern wird hier nicht unterstützt.


Hab ich, ich warte bis heute auf eine Antwort. Auch wollte sich der entsprechende Moderator laut Ocian melden, nachdem sich die Gemüter wieder etwas beruhigten, dadrauf warte ich auch seit 3 Tagen, gebe ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch wenig drauf...

Und würdet ihr die Leute mal anprangern hätte das vielleicht sogar einen anderen Lerneffekt als ein einfacher sinnloser Ban. Jedenfalls war das meine, und die meiner Kollegen, Erfahrung als stellvertretender Forenleiter und Moderator.


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> mtw



Seite und damalige Community ist mir bekannt - aber Timeout-Einstellung für Sessions?



> Und nur weil ich aggressiv poste wenn mich was ankotzt heißt das nicht dass ich unzurechnungsfähig bin... Im Gegenteil... Wenn ich Verantwortung habe, dann weiß ich damit umzugehen, was ich bei dem entfernten Moderator vermisse...



Keine Einstellung die ich hier für Mods (mehr) akzeptieren würde. Aggressivität im Tonfall ist eher der Abschuss aus der Community.



> Hättest du dich mit dem Fall auseinandergesetzt



Das habe ich, dem Zeitrahmen entsprechend. Ich kann mich nicht x Stunden am Tag um Einzelfälle kümmern, dafür ist hier, so schwer es für dich nachvollziehen zu sein mag, zuviel los. Was übrigens auch der Grund für wenig erzieherische Maßnahmen sondern schnellere Handlungen ist. Danke für die Unterstellung.



> Und würdet ihr die Leute mal anprangern hätte das vielleicht sogar einen anderen Lerneffekt als ein einfacher sinnloser Ban. Jedenfalls war das meine, und die meiner Kollegen, Erfahrung als stellvertretender Forenleiter und Moderator.



Das ist schön, das bei my-verkracht-und-gespalten-mtw diese Form der Forenverwaltung Gang und Gebe war, aber hier nicht. :-) Öffentliche Verwarnungen einzelner Personen gibt es nur in Einzelfällen, jedoch nicht durch die Moderatoren.


----------



## cM2003 (3. März 2009)

> Seite und damalige Community ist mir bekannt - aber Timeout-Einstellung für Sessions?


Timeout-Einstellung für Sessions? Ka was du damit meinst..


> Keine Einstellung die ich hier für Mods (mehr) akzeptieren würde. Aggressivität im Tonfall ist eher der Abschuss aus der Community.


Wie kommst du denn darauf dass ich hier Mod werden wollen würde? Oo


> Das habe ich, dem Zeitrahmen entsprechend. Ich kann mich nicht x Stunden am Tag um Einzelfälle kümmern, dafür ist hier, so schwer es für dich nachvollziehen zu sein mag, zuviel los. Was übrigens auch der Grund für wenig erzieherische Maßnahmen sondern schnellere Handlungen ist. Danke für die Unterstellung.


Dann mach du keine Unterstellungen, wenn du nicht die (ausreichende) Ahnung von der Thematik hast... Ich bezweifel doch gar nicht dass ihr viel zu tun habt, oder hab ich das auch in nur einem einzigen Wortlaut gesagt? Ich sage, dass das Forum nicht so groß ist, was ja nicht heißt, dass Autoren und Leitung nicht viel zu tun hat. "Was übrigens auch der Grund für wenig erzieherische Maßnahmen sondern schnellere Handlungen ist. Danke für die Unterstellung" versteh ich auch nicht, aber ist ok. Wo ich was unterstellt habe weiß ich nun auch nicht, ist mir aber auch ein wenig egal =)
Das Sachen in den Mund legen macht ihr echt gut.


> Das ist schön, das bei my-verkracht-und-gespalten-mtw diese Form der Forenverwaltung Gang und Gebe war, aber hier nicht. :-) Öffentliche Verwarnungen einzelner Personen gibt es nur in Einzelfällen, jedoch nicht durch die Moderatoren.


Ich bin gegangen, eben weil die Regeln gelockert wurden und das Niveau auf einem Tiefpunkt der Beleidigungen war und ich damit nichts mehr zu tun haben wollte. Lustig wa?

Ich habs auch schon in der Nachricht an Ocian geschrieben: Ich halte mich für einen der User, die am meisten Wert auf Niveau, gerade was das Schriftbild angeht, legt. Ich provoziere und schreibe aggressiv, aber ein asoziales Verhalten im Sinne von Beleidigungen hab ich hier noch nicht gebracht.
Auch prangere ich Leute die Warez verteilen und unterstützen an. Unter Anderem euren tollen Moderator hab ich deshalb forsch angegriffen, welcher nämlich eine Anfrage nach expliziten Warez nicht geschlossen, sondern unterstützt hat!

-edit-
Aber um auch mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen:
Ich bin für hartes durchgreifen - mag sich nun merkwürdig anhören, aber ist so. Ich bin gegen ein unsinniges Schließen von z.B. Suchethreads (wobei die ganzen häufig gefragten Dinger echt nerven und wegen mir auch verbannt werden können ^^), aber Unsinnsthreads, Threads ohne wirkliche Grundlage, Threads in denen man ne Stunde am entziffern ist, usw. finde ich sollten geschlossen werden. Und da versteh ich die Mods halt nicht. Suchethreads werden geschlossen um auf einen unübersichtlichen Sammelthread zu verweisen, Threads laut denen sinngemäß Druiden und Hunter aufgrund ihrerer Namensgebung "dumm" seien aber aufgelassen, in welchem aber, nebenbei erwähnt, nur dummes Gespamme war. Und der Thread wurde sogar reportet... Und da wollt ihr mir sagen dass ihr nicht wenigstens zum Teil willkürliche handelt? Naja...


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Dann mach du keine Unterstellungen, wenn du nicht die (ausreichende) Ahnung von der Thematik hast... Ich bezweifel doch gar nicht dass ihr viel zu tun habt, oder hab ich das auch in nur einem einzigen Wortlaut gesagt? Ich sage, dass das Forum nicht so groß ist, was ja nicht heißt, dass Autoren und Leitung nicht viel zu tun hat. "Was übrigens auch der Grund für wenig erzieherische Maßnahmen sondern schnellere Handlungen ist. Danke für die Unterstellung" versteh ich auch nicht, aber ist ok. Wo ich was unterstellt habe weiß ich nun auch nicht, ist mir aber auch ein wenig egal =)
> Das Sachen in den Mund legen macht ihr echt gut.



Und wieder zwei Unterstellungen. Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Vorgängen im Forum? Ich, nein halt, das gesamte Team (macht ihr echt gut) legt Dinge in den Mund? 
Bei deiner unverschämten Art wäre ich beinahe für eine kleine Auszeit, damit du einen klaren Kopf bekommst. :-)


----------



## cM2003 (3. März 2009)

Liest du oder überfliegst du nur? Es ging um meinen Ban oder? Und du sagtest selbst dass du aus zeitlichen Gründen dich nicht hast ausführlich mit beschäftigen können, ODER?! Also erzähl bitte net nur Stuss... Wenn du dich mit nem Thema nicht ausreichend auseinandersetzen kannst dann nimm keine Stellungnahme zu, bzw. verbreite Unwahrheiten - evtl. ja weil dus net besser weißt/wissen kannst. Das war meine Aussage.

Und ja du legst mir Dinge in den Mund, weil du offensichtlich meine Posts überfliegst und nicht liest...

Tze... Und als ob man mir mit nem Forenban drohen kann Oo Ich leide an keinem Helfersyndrom oder sowas, denn das sind 90% meiner über 1500 Posts gewesen, daher komme ich gut und gerne auch ohne Forum klar - auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass es zum Teil etwas langweilig ist auf der Arbeit (zur Zeit aber nicht)...
Aber wegen Kritik mit Ban drohen, meinen ausgesprochen großen Respekt.

-edit-
Falls du mir wieder kommst mit du hättest es net gesagt...


> Das habe ich, dem Zeitrahmen entsprechend. Ich kann mich nicht x Stunden am Tag um Einzelfälle kümmern ...


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Aber wegen Kritik mit Ban drohen, meinen ausgesprochen großen Respekt.



Verwechsle Kritik nicht mit unverschämten Unterstellungen.


----------



## cM2003 (3. März 2009)

Was für Unterstellungen? Ich habe für sämtliche Thesen mal mindestens einen schlüssigen Punkt, welchen ich auch dazu geschrieben habe...
Wenn ich was unterstellt hab möchte ich mal wissen was das gewesen sein soll... Danke.

Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür. (Ist ja zum Glück nicht so dass ihr das auch tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Was für Unterstellungen? Ich habe für sämtliche Thesen mal mindestens einen schlüssigen Punkt, welchen ich auch dazu geschrieben habe...
> Wenn ich was unterstellt hab möchte ich mal wissen was das gewesen sein soll... Danke.
> 
> Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür. (Ist ja zum Glück nicht so dass ihr das auch tut
> ...



Du hast behauptet, das ich keine Ahnung von dem Sachverhalt hatte, damit unterstellst du mir allgemeine Imkompetenz bei der Führung der Community. Ich unterrede mich aber immer mit entsprechenden Moderatoren. Deine PN zur Beschwerde zu einem bestimmten Moderator kam an und wurde vernommen, also hab ich mich der Sache angenommen. Ich habe Beiträge und Sachverhalt zurückverfolgt, im internen Forum nach den zum Thema vorgenommenen Beiträgen geschaut, sie analysiert und deinen Post-Verlauf nachverfolgt. Thread-Änderungen sind übrigens auch nachvollziehbar, schon wegen solchen Fällen. 

Und jetzt schaust du dir die Community und die dreistigkeit einiger User an. Was ist die erste Annahme? Das du genau das getan hast, was ich schrieb: Einen Link über einen zweiten Link umgangen um den Mods und uns auf der Nase herumzutanzen. Ob das beabsichtigt war oder nicht ist in dem Fall egal - die Konventionen gab es auf jeden Fall dafür und vollkommen gerechtfertigt, denn das ist unsere Form des härteren Durchgreifens, was du so gern beführwortet hast im Rahmen dieses Threads.


----------



## cM2003 (3. März 2009)

Ich beführworte härteres Durchgreifen.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich... Geb mal wow macro bei google ein und schau dir den dritten Link an. Willst du nun jeden google Link verbieten nur weil irgendwann auf irgend einer Seite irgend eine Seite mit irgend einem Bot ist? Das ist doch albern...

Meine Aussage dass du dich nicht mit dem Thema ausreichend informiert hast, war begründet damit, dass du sagtest ich hätte die Mods an der Nase rumführen wollen, was ich nicht habe und auch nicht wollte - siehe PN. Ferner wurde die These durch das oben zitierte unterstützt, dass du dich im Zeitrahmen mit dem Fall befasst hast. Aufgrund der beiden Informationen habe ich geschlossen, dass du nicht alles verfolgt hast -> nicht ausreichend um komplett informiert zu sein. Wenn dem doch so ist dann tut es mir leid.

-edit-
Meinte natürlich den fünften Link.


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch: Ich genieße Euren kleinen Disput. Die kleine CM2003-Show mit Gaststar ZAM hier ist wirklich äußerst amüsant (und ich hoffe mit dieser Meinung stehe ich nicht alleine da). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre ich Mod, müßte ich Euch wohl beide ermahnen, daß Ihr das per PM klären sollt und das Forum nicht der geeignete Ort für direkte persönliche Auseinandersetzungen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, daß einigen der Leser der damalige Disput entgangen ist.
Damit ist diese Lektüre dann wohl zu vergleichen damit, daß man sich mitten in der x-ten Staffel das erste mal eine Folge von Lost ansieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selbst kann leider auch nur erahnen, welcher Vorfall genau gemeint ist, hab da aber schon sehr konkret einen im Sinn.

Ich hoffe das wird dann am Ende der Staffel ... äh des Threads aufgeklärt und dient nicht als Cliffhanger. 

So.... I stay tuned. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

